
Comcast to test its YouTube competitor by the end of the year - wfjackson
http://gigaom.com/2014/06/11/comcast-to-test-its-youtube-competitor-by-the-end-of-the-year/
======
bediger4000
I'll bet this "competitor" is really, really great. I haven't had cable for 3
or 4 years now, but Comcast used to advertise "Comcast Searchlight", channel
888. I think "Comcast Searchlight" is the Comcast version of the corporate
internet - a lame, carefully tended, yet weak and anemic walled in garden.
Only select advertisers appeared, and I'm sure they paid top dollar to appear.
Very bizarre.

Anyway, I be this "competitor" is a lot like Comcast Searchlight.

------
higherpurpose
Well, isn't this a coincidence? Just around the time they are expecting the
"fast lanes" rules to have passed.

